# epidural experiences please?



## laura109

Hi girls i know i have a long way to go but im already thinking about labour.

looking at the pain relief there are side effects such as dizzy and sick.

so epidural sounds good if you really cant go through the pain.

i would only want one if its unbearable.

so how did you find having this option


----------



## SoldierWife

Subscribing! I am in the process of deciding if I want one or not!


----------



## sevenofnine

I was induced due to pre-e and already had a catheter and couldn't move around (which is why I didn't want an epidural, but it didn't matter anyway).

The actual epidural was no problem. I don't even remember feeling the needle at all, just instant relief from pain and I was able to sleep.

It started to wear off and I could certainly feel a bit of pain and pressure and I knew it was time to push. It still hurt (they turned it way down) but totally manageable. 

An hour after she was out, I was able to hobble my way into a wheelchair so they could move me into the recovery room.

If I didn't have pre-e, I probably wouldn't have gotten one because I hated the catheter and being confined to the bed. But I had all that anyway so it didn't matter!


----------



## liz1985

Hi. Ive had an epidural both times and had no problems. Not sure if your in the uk but if your are your not completely combined to the bed and you wont have a catheter. Its mostly your stomach to pelvis that numb. You can still move and feel your legs. You prob wont want to be walking around if you have it because your legs feel heavy but you could if you needed too. With ds I let it wear off as I got near to pushing and could compleatly feel when to push no one had to tell me when to push etc and id say the epidural had completely worn off about 30 mins after birth. With dd I had the epi very late due to complications in labour and it did make it hard to push as it hadnt worn of at all. But it wasnt awfull. I chose epidural over anything else as I dont like feeling sick and dizzy and I like that it doesn't pass to the baby like ppethidine etc.


----------



## gidge

I had an epidural very early (1cm) as i was induced and they had to turn it up quite high as i wasn´t progressing. 
Not sure if this was how it was supposed to work but after it kicked in the pain was gone, i could still feel the contractions though. This lasted for about an hour then the pain and pressure started to come back. After another hour they topped it up which was good for half an hour. By then i was 9cm so they wouldn´t give me any more as they said they had to turn it down for the pushing. 2 hours later they turned it down and i started pushing and 3 hours later she was born so i felt everything. 
Whether the epidural had completely worn off i have no idea (nothing to compare it to) but this time i´m open minded on getting it again. I want to try without as i love the memory of being able to feel her coming out, but will probably end up getting it again as the only pain relief options you get here are epidural or pethadine.


----------



## laura109

I am thinking that this is what i would want. I dont like the thought of feeling sleepy And sick and dizzy.

is it painful when it goes in? 

Thanks for sharing your stories girls x


----------



## AJCart

I was induced due to high blood pressure. When the pitocin really kicked in the pain got unbearable in a hurry, so I ended up having the epidural at 4cm. 

I felt absolutely nothing from my ribcage down. I was stuck on the bed with a catheter. DH and the midwives had to move my legs for me when I wanted to roll over. It took several hours to wear off properly. Those were the negatives for me.

Having said all that, I think I would have been a wreck without it thanks to being induced. I managed to get some rest after having it and it meant that I was calm and level headed when things went a bit pear shaped with the delivery.


----------



## gidge

laura109 said:


> I am thinking that this is what i would want. I dont like the thought of feeling sleepy And sick and dizzy.
> 
> is it painful when it goes in?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your stories girls x

I can´t remember it being any different from any other injection to be honest. xx


----------



## Teri7489

I had mine sited at 5cm as I couldn't deal with the pain. It failed and so did the second. I was catheterised and stuck on the bed. In the end I had to be cut, the assisted with forceps with a back to back baby resulting in a4th degree tear. Due to previous back problems the epidural and spinal (for stitching in theatre) made me suffer for months after her birth. Obviously that might not happen but after my experience I would recommend an active labour over an epidural any day! Xxx


----------



## Timewaster

Bot of my previous pregnancies I had an epidural and it wasnt a problem at all.

The first time I had an epidural, I was 7cm dilated and after the epidural went in, could not feel any pain, only slight pressure. At the time of pushing, I had to be told what to do and was assisted with a forcep. With the epidural, I had no idea how or what to push. On the plus side, the epidural wore off within half an hour.

The second time I had an epidural, I was 5 cm dilated and it took me a long time to get to 10 cm by that time, I was numb from waist down and again needed to be assisted with a forcep. After the delivery, I couldnt feel my legs for a good 2-3 hours.

To be honest, the epidural does hurt. However, when you are already having contractions, it doesnt matter in the moment because the contractions hurt even more.


----------



## laura109

Did the forceps cause any damage to you or baby x


----------



## misspriss

I had one, but not for labor. After 36 hrs of labor and failure to progress after being induced for pre-e, I had a C-section, and an epi. I didn't feel it go in, my blood pressure didn't drop or anything, but I did feel cold and shaky. I didn't feel a THING from my ribcage down, but that was probably good because I was in surgery. They left it in all day of my csection and into the second day as my pain relief (I had to stay on the mag sulfate for 24 hours so I had to stay in bed anyway).

All in all, no real side effects, no pain, and it worked great. Granted, if I'd been trying to deliver, they might not have given me as much, you know?


----------



## pLadyBug

Epidurals are great for pain relief if you don't want to feel pain or just cannot bare it. The insertion when done correctly is not painful, if anything you may feel slight pressure if you're concentrating on it. Depending on where you live you can pretty much ask for it at anytime up until actual pushing which is a plus. With the other pain relievers you cannot as they will be passed on to the baby. 

That being said they do have downsides. Like being completely bedridden with a catheter inserted in you. The inability to feel anything waste down makes pushing more difficult and less effective. (in your mind your pushing, but the push isn't that great lol) 

Ultimately its a personal choice. What are you comfortable with. You hear horror stories and great stories but its different for everyone. Despite what some dr's will have you believe side effects do happen. Things they claim are false like backaches and the slowing down of labor does happen. Just be informed and make a decision based off your comfort. Not what everyone claims was their experience.


----------



## messica

Copy and pasted from a different epidural thread :flower:


I was fully mobile up to and including straight on through delivery. I was never at any point on my back with the sort of exception when I laid on my side while taking short naps that allowed me to be at 100% when it came time to push.

If done right, they can be turned up (to the point of complete immobility) or turned way down (to the point of merely taking the edge off the pain but still being able to feel pretty much everything) depending on the experience the woman wants. I did not have any sort of catheter. I remember being numbed before insertion (a small injection - stung for just a second). I was not a dead fish lying there while everyone else did the work. I walked. I labored in the shower (you can't be submerged once the line is in but I labored in the tub prior to that). I had access to and absolutely used the birthing ball and squatting bars. My labors were short and AWESOME. I felt in complete control and was, pushing both my babies out quickly and efficiently with no manual assistance, no forceps and no tears/episiotomies. I was sit/squatting completely upright as I delivered both. I was able to get up to walk to pee unassisted about 20-30 minutes after delivery (had to deliver placenta, nurse and take pictures first of course - not because I was too numb to do so :thumbup: )


I'm all for women who want to labor without gas (can I just say that idea actually wigs me out again, I get that when I'm at the dentist and I don't know my right from my left while under it! I want my brain about me, especially then so I know what I'm doing!!!), air, epidurals etc and I'm all for women who don't mind those things at all. 

I fully plan to have another epidural this round as I seriously loved my birthing experiences with them thus far, but don't think they're necessary for everyone by any means. 


Totally up to you laura!


----------



## sarah34

I had my epidural quite late, I was about 8.5cm but we knew that little man was in an awkward position and I had gone through nearly 12 hours of contractions less than 3/4 mins apart. I needed it at that point and the relief was amazing. I don't think I needed it before that point though, the contractions were painful but I was able to breathe through them until I got to 7cm when I had meptid. That just made me a bit sleepy in between contractions. 

Getting the epidural was nothing in comparison to the pain of contractions. Sharp scratch for the local anaesthetic and then didn't feel a thing. My epidural worked really well and I could still feel tightenings and pressure just no pain. I was still able to know when and where to push. Worse bit I think about the epidural was the catheter!! Lol

I could feel all of my body, did not have numb legs at all and could have walked around! Mine just numbed the pain of the contractions.


----------



## Carmel

I was induced by the drip and can't imagine going through that without an epidural ! 
The epidural was better than I expected ie no pain when putting it in(just a bit of pressure), I could still feel my legs and had no side effects. I had a shower afterwards and walked back to the ward fine.
What I would I say, is that if you do feel like you want/need one, ask for it straight away or sooner rather than later . The anesthetist might take an hour to get there , then a while to prep and put it in and then with me, it wasnt immediate and took a while to kick in. Another plus for me is that I had ventouse followed by forceps , a really savage episotomy followed by loads of stitches . They needed to get out the baby out quick and so because I already had the epidural , they could get on with it straight away and I felt nothing.


----------



## Insectile

My epidural only worked on one side. They kept adjusting it and having me turn over, but it still never fully worked. It was a bit scary at first...I was worried about the pain. But when it was time to push, it seemed to work just enough to keep the edge off while allowing me to push effectively. I had a tear that I didnt feel at the time through the adrenaline and half-working epidural, but I did feel discomfort while she stitched me up. I assume it had started to wear off by then.

Other than it only numbing one side, I had no complications, and the feeling of the epidural going in was kind of a mild burn. It wasnt overwhelming. My own imaginings of what it would feel like was ten times worse than the actual event. It still makes me cringe thinking about it now or looking at pictures, but at the time it was nothing.

I enjoyed labor and would have it go the same way again if I could choose. Well, maybe not the tearing. That had me terrified to poo and riding in a wheelchair for a week :nope: But the epidural wasnt a disappointment.


----------



## pLadyBug

messica said:


> Copy and pasted from a different epidural thread :flower:
> 
> 
> * I was fully mobile up to and including straight on through delivery*. I was never at any point on my back with the sort of exception when I laid on my side while taking short naps that allowed me to be at 100% when it came time to push.
> 
> If done right, they can be turned up (to the point of complete immobility) or turned way down (to the point of merely taking the edge off the pain but still being able to feel pretty much everything) depending on the experience the woman wants. I did not have any sort of catheter. I remember being numbed before insertion (a small injection - stung for just a second). I was not a dead fish lying there while everyone else did the work. I walked. I labored in the shower (you can't be submerged once the line is in but I labored in the tub prior to that). I had access to and absolutely used the birthing ball and squatting bars. My labors were short and AWESOME. I felt in complete control and was, pushing both my babies out quickly and efficiently with no manual assistance, no forceps and no tears/episiotomies. I was sit/squatting completely upright as I delivered both. I was able to get up to walk to pee unassisted about 20-30 minutes after delivery (had to deliver placenta, nurse and take pictures first of course - not because I was too numb to do so :thumbup: )
> 
> 
> I'm all for women who want to labor without gas (can I just say that idea actually wigs me out again, I get that when I'm at the dentist and I don't know my right from my left while under it! I want my brain about me, especially then so I know what I'm doing!!!), air, epidurals etc and I'm all for women who don't mind those things at all.
> 
> I fully plan to have another epidural this round as I seriously loved my birthing experiences with them thus far, but don't think they're necessary for everyone by any means.
> 
> 
> Totally up to you laura!


This is called a walking epidural and it is not common. Whether you will be able to get one depends greatly on where you are from and who your practitioner is.


----------



## messica

pLadyBug said:


> This is called a walking epidural and it is not common. Whether you will be able to get one depends greatly on where you are from and who your practitioner is.


While it may depend on where you are from and who your practitioner is I disagree that they're uncommon. Nearly every woman I know had their epidural work in much the same way. It was not called a walking epidural, but just a plain old epidural because unless you request to crank it up and not feel a thing most OB's here prefer a laboring mother be able to feel quite a bit to aid in their own delivery. Makes their job a heck of a lot easier, and is safer for everyone involved.

In the United States anyway, if you know what you want and seek it out it's really not difficult to find health care wise. I've moved since I had my two children 10 years ago (several hours away fro their birth hospital) and when I asked my new OB about it they reassured me that's exactly how they do theirs as well. 


I would go where I could get what I needed and wanted since there are so soooo many options available here. 

No reason to settle for anything less when you don't have to :flower:


(Did you read how many women just on this thread alone from all over the place were mobile, active participants in their labors and had no catheter?)


----------



## laura109

Thanks so much you've all helped me alot xx


----------



## pLadyBug

messica said:


> (Did you read how many women just on this thread alone from all over the place were mobile, active participants in their labors and had no catheter?)

A walking epidural is a term used in the medical field to distinguish between the types. Either way the fact is not everyone does their research in epidurals to know that there are different dosages that can be administered. And though you may not agree with my response, it is factual. (not saying yours isn't) This is why I did not offer any personal experience rather gave information I've learned through being in the medical field and from documented studies on epidural use.


----------



## messica

pLadyBug said:


> That being said they do have downsides. Like being completely bedridden with a catheter inserted in you. The inability to feel anything waste down makes pushing more difficult and less effective.


This isn't factual. 

At best it is a partial truth. It *can* be the case sometimes, but is not always by a long shot and that's exactly how you presented it. That's wrong imho.

You remind me of my labor and delivery class instructor. She taught us that if we had an epidural that our babies would come out limp and lifeless and Apgar score near dead because we'd never be able to push them out effectively. Can that happen? Sure. But not necessarily because of the epidural and certainly not as the absolute she presented it to be. (She invited couples back to present their birthing experience to future couples and you bet I took advantage. When her glaring red ears started steaming from the back of the room as I shared mine I knew at that point she had ulterior motives. She didn't give a rip that my labor and delivery went flawlessly, that my baby had been born safely, beautifully and we were both healthy - she had an obvious secret hate for anyone and anything that deviated from 100% stone age deliveries. You can't educate anyone or present fact fairly if you hold biases like that.)


Beyond that I'm done discussing it with you further. You have your opinions (for whatever reasons) and I have mine that is based both in fact and direct experience.


----------



## ajlj1126

I completely ruled out the idea of an Epidural altogether. I really didn't want one. I was induced and after 41 hours of labor, only progressed to 4cm. Every time they checked my cervix, I screamed. They had to keep turning the Pitocin up to get me to progress a little and my contractions were getting longer and closer together. I had one contraction last 4 minutes. I wanted to die! :haha: 

So I finally got the epidural. I didn't feel a thing. The anesthesiologist guy talked to me and joked with me and kept me really calm throughout and he made the experience wonderful. I could've kissed him, because really, who isn't nervous about getting a needle in the spine? 

Afterwards I was a different person. Talking, laughing, having more productive labor. I went from 4cm to 10cm in 6 hours (after it took me 41 hours just to get to 4!) The nurse I had was wonderful, she originally was a midwife from England, so she was able to help manually stretch my cervix with every check she did and I didn't feel it at all. She even broke my water for me! They weaned me off a little bit towards the end because I told them I wanted to feel it, so I was able to feel almost everything while pushing baby out. I will get one this time!

The only thing that was totally weird about it for me, was when they needed to move me. I watched them move my legs but in my head they weren't my legs.. if that makes any sense.:haha: I saw these random legs going in different directions but in my mind my legs were lying still on the bed. It was bizarre, but it made me laugh!


----------



## aliss

Walking epidurals are common in North America but as far as I am aware, not so much abroad and a lot of girls here are in the UK.

I hated my epidural (which was a full epidural, not walking), couldn't push properly, pushed 4 hours, baby got trapped and birth injury. Needless to say, I went 100% unmedicated the second time and very happy with the results.

I would never get one of those full epidurals again if I had to give birth (obviously for something else like an operation is a bit different). Natural labour hurt a lot but I felt great when it was over.


----------



## laura109

Thanks girls. They do sound good. No point suffering if u dont have to. 

Although if u struggle to push i can imagine its horrible.


----------



## aliss

laura109 said:


> Thanks girls. They do sound good. No point suffering if u dont have to.
> 
> Although if u struggle to push i can imagine its horrible.

I still pushed 2 hours with my completely unmedicated birth, unfortunaely I think some of us (me) also just suck at pushing.

Epidurals can make you dizzy and sick too, especially with all the fluids being pumped in. Unfortunately same with no medication either, it's part of labour. But it sounds like any sort of morphine-type medication is what you want to avoid, that will usually make you off in la-la land without control, rather than an epidural (where it is a known but uncommon side effect).

Good luck!!!


----------



## messica

laura109 said:


> Thanks girls. They do sound good. No point suffering if u dont have to.
> 
> Although if u struggle to push i can imagine its horrible.


EXACTLY!!!

You can certainly struggle with pushing with epidural or not. Practice your kegels, stay as upright as possible, shift if you need to and push like you're trying to poop. With all that and no extreme pain holding me back due to the awesomeness of my epidurals mine were out in just a handful :thumbup:


----------



## ajlj1126

I also wanted to add that I had no side effects to the Epidural whatsoever. No shakiness, dizziness, nausea, my blood pressure didn't go up, no fever, nothing. And I came out of it just fine, some people complain that their legs don't feel steady for a while. I'm not saying these things don't happen, just that they don't ALWAYS have to happen.


----------



## XJessicaX

First baby was back to back and bloody stubborn, birthed her back to back. After 17 hours of terrible contractions I NEEDED an epidural because honestly I just wanted to die. It was soooooo amazing whilst it worked but alas it stopped working down one side and then the doc fiddling with it made it come out altogether. So it sucked big time because not only was I in agony I was forced to lay in bed with a catheter! Awful!


----------



## Pearls18

I didn't need an epidural for either labours, I laboured quickly, only used water and gas and air first time and nothing second time, any kind of pain relief would have likely slowed me down. Obviously research all pain relief, but I say go in with an open mind and see how your labour develops, it isn't conducive to have your mind set on one type of pain relief (but knowing I *could* get an epidural if I need did fill me with a bit of confidence).

If you have a slow labour or are being induced then they will be useful, but if you are progressing at a good pace the risk of an epidural probably won't outweigh the benefit if you know what I mean. It'll depend where you are in the world though, I gather some countries are much quicker to get you medicated than others.


----------



## Tillys_Mum

I LOVED my epidural and I will have one next time

I had one at 5cm dilated, for me the insertion of the tube was painful - my doctor was telling me sometimes they have to do it more than once to get the placement right and I can remember thinking, if it's not in right I'll have to go without because they are not doing that again!! Thankfully it was right first time.

I have read very different outcomes but for me the epidural killed the pain but did not numb me completely, I could still move my legs and was able to push without any problems at all (12 minutes pushing).

I did need a catheter but I don't feel that's a big deal, I didn't feel it going in and although the epidural had worn off before they took it out it wasn't at all painful.

I had no side effects.

For me it made giving birth a calm and enjoyable experience
Good luck in finding the best choice for you
X


----------



## laura109

Thanks so much girls. You have all helped to put my mind at rest. Xx


----------



## PCOSTTC

Personally, I took the epidural very early on( at around 3cm) as I had already been in labor for 2 days and needed a rest in order to be able to push. Well I rolled over while I was napping ( To my side from my back) And without anyone knowing, the epidural disconnected. So i went through 3 of 5 hours of labor without the epidural. I did however have the gas. I remember once the epidural had stopped working the pain was terrible. Once I took the gas, I felt like I just took a big long nap.


----------



## AllyTiel

I freaking love epidurals! Sweet, sweet relief. I would not want the kind that you get in the UK. I prefer minimum to no pain thanks! That's the whole reason I wanted one! I tried to hold off so I could dilate more, and made it to 6cm on pain meds through the IV. Then I got my epi. I was scared. Who isn't of a needle in the back! It wasn't bad though. A little stick and burn for the numbing med, then pressure for the big needle. I could finally rest! It did start wearing off on one side at one point, and they came in and had me roll on my side awhile. That fixed the problem. So so glad it was working for the pushing because I tore 4th degree and she was stitching a long time. Even with the epi working extremely well, I felt an extra numbing shot they gave me deep in the vajayjay! It was bad. The anesthesiologist came in a and said he would even crank up my meds more cause I was gonna want it! 
Thankfully I didn't feel pain pushing her out but just pressure. I would have been freaking out so bad and probably would have passed out from hyperventilating if I had to go through that nightmare without pain relief.
Oh btw, she was my first baby and i was pushing for 10-15 mins. They used the ventouse. She was 9lbs 5oz. Too big for my poor privates. >.<


----------



## laura109

Aww bless you hun how painful that would of been.

whats different about the uk ones? 

Epidurals sound like a great way to cope with labour. Moat peoples biggest fears before having a baby are how bad the pain is.

i think its nice to know theres an option like this if it gets too much. Needles dont bother me but in the back its a little scary. I guess you just have to block it out for a min xx


----------



## claudinator

Had the epidural at 9cm. I went from 3cm to 9cm and my heart failed from the shock of it. When the cardiac team got me up and running again the anaesthesia lady was there. It was fabulous if I didn't take it they were gonna knock me out so I'm glad it took I also had a vacuum delivery and I also had a failed placenta delivery and if I hadn't the epidural they would of had to take it out in theatre like a c section. 
The epidural was a gift.


----------



## ajlj1126

claudinator said:


> Had the epidural at 9cm. I went from 3cm to 9cm and my heart failed from the shock of it. When the cardiac team got me up and running again the anaesthesia lady was there. It was fabulous if I didn't take it they were gonna knock me out so I'm glad it took I also had a vacuum delivery and I also had a failed placenta delivery and if I hadn't the epidural they would of had to take it out in theatre like a c section.
> The epidural was a gift.

Wow!! Did you ever happen to write a birth story? I would love to read it if you did. You sound like you went through hell. I'm so glad everything worked out for you!:hugs:


----------



## HopefulPony

I had one - I had been induced 36 hours before due to high BP and I developed pre-eclampsia, so it was part of the protocol to give me one. Before I had it I was being active, on my knees, but to do the epidural they laid me down. The epidural didn't work so I was flat on my back with a posterior baby, with induced contractions which were incredibly painful, I bit my mouth to pieces and the gas nozzle had to be replaced because I chewed it up! They re-sited the epidural at 8cm, and stuck the needle in too far - the pain relief was amazing but the needle punctured my spine and I developed a spinal headache due to fluid draining out of my spine. I couldn't sit upright, stand or walk without intense pain and nearly blacking out. I had to wait 48 hours for the damage to be repaired, by a third needle in the spine, inserting some of my blood in to make a patch over the hole. I didn't change his nappy for 2 days and I couldn't feed him. I won't be having one next time for sure!


----------



## LisaL79

I'm sure others have probably said this, but you're going to want the epidural before things get unbearable. 
Anyway, I got one very very early on w/ my induction. As soon as I felt any kind of discomfort, I buzzed the nurse station and said to bring the juice lol.
It's definitely a weird experience and you are confined to the bed, but I didn't think it was bad at all. Boring since I labored for so long, but not bad :D


----------



## Pearls18

LisaL79 said:


> I'm sure others have probably said this, but you're going to want the epidural before things get unbearable.
> Anyway, I got one very very early on w/ my induction. As soon as I felt any kind of discomfort, I buzzed the nurse station and said to bring the juice lol.
> It's definitely a weird experience and you are confined to the bed, but I didn't think it was bad at all. Boring since I labored for so long, but not bad :D

The risk with that is though it can severely slow down labour, especially when strapped to the bed. Obviously with an induction it makes sense to have one early as you know labour is likely to be very intense and you're probably having help keeping contractions going, but any kind of pain relief does interfere and cause risks, obviously there are massive benefits to epidurals but if done too early it's hard to know if you're increasing the risk before needing the benefit. In the UK our epidurals are administered and used quite differently I gather, we don't tend to have them early on, we're normally sent away from hospital in the early stages (which I agree with).

With a spontaneous labour the best thing is absolutely to give it a bit of time first and then assess if an epidural is needed.


----------



## claudinator

MarineWAG said:


> LisaL79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure others have probably said this, but you're going to want the epidural before things get unbearable.
> Anyway, I got one very very early on w/ my induction. As soon as I felt any kind of discomfort, I buzzed the nurse station and said to bring the juice lol.
> It's definitely a weird experience and you are confined to the bed, but I didn't think it was bad at all. Boring since I labored for so long, but not bad :D
> 
> The risk with that is though it can severely slow down labour, especially when strapped to the bed. Obviously with an induction it makes sense to have one early as you know labour is likely to be very intense and you're probably having help keeping contractions going, but any kind of pain relief does interfere and cause risks, obviously there are massive benefits to epidurals but if done too early it's hard to know if you're increasing the risk before needing the benefit. In the UK our epidurals are administered and used quite differently I gather, we don't tend to have them early on, we're normally sent away from hospital in the early stages (which I agree with).
> 
> With a spontaneous labour the best thing is absolutely to give it a bit of time first and then assess if an epidural is needed.Click to expand...

I understand your point, however. 
Inductions are unpredictable. In Ireland if the mother is very over due by the 11days combined with the 3day induction via gels and sweeps. They usually give the combination of epi and pitocin as once the pitocin kicksin it's really intense. 
In my case at 16days overdue, my doctor and I agreed the night before to do the combination, however my midwife chose to do it her way with no epidural it took 2hours for the pitocin to kick that's a ridiculous high dose, so high my heart failed and I went from 2cm to 9cm in 10minutes and resulted in vacumn because of exhaustion. 

I absolutely understand where your coming from, but as the the anestiolagist and cardiac team said to me when they got my heart up and going again there is no need to be hero you won't a get a medal or a high honor this is your moment, your experience and you take what you need.


----------



## Pearls18

claudinator said:


> MarineWAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LisaL79 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure others have probably said this, but you're going to want the epidural before things get unbearable.
> Anyway, I got one very very early on w/ my induction. As soon as I felt any kind of discomfort, I buzzed the nurse station and said to bring the juice lol.
> It's definitely a weird experience and you are confined to the bed, but I didn't think it was bad at all. Boring since I labored for so long, but not bad :D
> 
> The risk with that is though it can severely slow down labour, especially when strapped to the bed. Obviously with an induction it makes sense to have one early as you know labour is likely to be very intense and you're probably having help keeping contractions going, but any kind of pain relief does interfere and cause risks, obviously there are massive benefits to epidurals but if done too early it's hard to know if you're increasing the risk before needing the benefit. In the UK our epidurals are administered and used quite differently I gather, we don't tend to have them early on, we're normally sent away from hospital in the early stages (which I agree with).
> 
> With a spontaneous labour the best thing is absolutely to give it a bit of time first and then assess if an epidural is needed.Click to expand...
> 
> I understand your point, however.
> Inductions are unpredictable. In Ireland if the mother is very over due by the 11days combined with the 3day induction via gels and sweeps. They usually give the combination of epi and pitocin as once the pitocin kicksin it's really intense.
> In my case at 16days overdue, my doctor and I agreed the night before to do the combination, however my midwife chose to do it her way with no epidural it took 2hours for the pitocin to kick that's a ridiculous high dose, so high my heart failed and I went from 2cm to 9cm in 10minutes and resulted in vacumn because of exhaustion.
> 
> I absolutely understand where your coming from, but as the the anestiolagist and cardiac team said to me when they got my heart up and going again there is no need to be hero you won't a get a medal or a high honor this is your moment, your experience and you take what you need.Click to expand...

Oh no exactly hun I wasn't really talking inductions that's why I did put it's different when induction and if you read my last line I do put spontaneous labour is best to wait and see, if I was being induced I would be much more presumptuous of having an epidural, I don't think anyone should be a martyr, actually my best friend gave birth 2 weeks ago and had a horrific labour and I can't believe she didn't get an epidural, she was too shy to ask for one, she would have been the perfect candidate I can't believe they didn't offer it to her. Obviously if you're dead set on having an epi then that's fine that's up to the woman, but it's just understanding the risks I guess. But no definitely I think if it were me as much as I loved my natural labours if I told I was having pitocin I would ask them to plug in the epi straight away lol.


----------



## claudinator

Ha lol love it!! I taught the epidural was an injection and then I got told to hold my ankles!


----------



## laura109

This is deffo appealing to me x


----------



## kategirl

So, my experience with one was absolutely wonderful... I had to be induced (a week overdue) and the contractions were very painful and about 1.5 min apart. I labored for a cople hours and just couldn't stand it anymore. I got the epidural when I was about 4 cm (had already been 2 cm when I went in for the induction). I normally am very afraid of needles, but I didn't care at that point, I just wanted the pain to stop! They pushed a lot of fluids before my epidural and then after I got it; I did have a little dizziness at first, but it went away quickly. The epidural was amazing, it completely took away all pain and even the feeling of the contractions. I was induced in the evening, so I was even able to get a couple hours of sleep after I got it. Within about 4 hours after getting it I was at 10 cm; the doctor thinks the epidural actually helped my body relax enough to help dilate. It was odd during the actual pushing since I still couldn't feel the contractions, but it all worked out. I know epidurals don't always work out so well, but mine was a great experience and I think it really helped me have a quick (about 12 hours from pitocin starting to delivery) and successful labor.


----------



## kategirl

messica said:


> pLadyBug said:
> 
> 
> This is called a walking epidural and it is not common. Whether you will be able to get one depends greatly on where you are from and who your practitioner is.
> 
> 
> While it may depend on where you are from and who your practitioner is I disagree that they're uncommon. Nearly every woman I know had their epidural work in much the same way. It was not called a walking epidural, but just a plain old epidural because unless you request to crank it up and not feel a thing most OB's here prefer a laboring mother be able to feel quite a bit to aid in their own delivery. Makes their job a heck of a lot easier, and is safer for everyone involved.
> 
> In the United States anyway, if you know what you want and seek it out it's really not difficult to find health care wise. I've moved since I had my two children 10 years ago (several hours away fro their birth hospital) and when I asked my new OB about it they reassured me that's exactly how they do theirs as well.
> 
> 
> I would go where I could get what I needed and wanted since there are so soooo many options available here.
> 
> No reason to settle for anything less when you don't have to :flower:
> 
> 
> (Did you read how many women just on this thread alone from all over the place were mobile, active participants in their labors and had no catheter?)Click to expand...

Hi messica,

I just wanted to add that while epidurals where women could walk are not uncommon, it's also quite common for hospitals to not allow you to be out of bed once you have the epidural. It's mostly due to fall risk and for legal reasons. So if you are interested in being able to get an epidural but still get up and walk around, it's very important to make sure that your hopital will allow it. I know that the hospital I was at (the only one allowed by my insurance) requires you stay in bed if you have an epidural placed (but you may be able to get into different positions, not have a catheter, etc if desired and possible depending on how the epidural is affecting you).


----------



## Tigermom

Here is my story

I have written this like ten times today, but I think it is important to stress when it comes to this touchy topic. Every birth story is beautiful: induced, C-section, medicated, natural, and anything in between!! 

As for me: 

I went into labor 5 minutes apart and was already 9cm dilated. I wanted to go natural, but I was just not prepared for that pain and intensity starting out. I got ALL the medicine :haha: 

As for my experience with the epidural, it was wonderful. I was forced to lay down, as my water was about to break and I needed to get my antibiotics in (yay for GBS positive :roll:), and that upset me. But other than that, I felt great. I was *not* sleepy, not one bit. I had energy, and I could feel my contractions without the pain. Having said that, I didn't get the urge to push. I had to be told when it was time to push, although I could tell after that when it was my job to bear down. I was aware of the tightening. Fully.

With that, I was reclined, so I pushed my melon-headed little boy for 2.5 hours. EEK! I attribute that to being on my back. My sacrum couldn't move out of the way for baby, and I was pushing against gravity. 

So during labor, I was fine.

Recovery is what led me to decide to go natural this time. Attempt, at least. 

It took 12+ hours for me to feel my legs after my son was born, and I peed on the floor one too many times (3, to be exact :blush:), so they placed a catheter in. OUCH! That led to extremely painful urethral pains when it came out, as well as my pubic symphasis coming together strangely due to the swelling. It was pinching my nerve that led to my clitoris which meant severe shooting pain every time I sat to go pee (all that descending direction and free movement down there... no fun).

I was also one of those lucky ones to get the epidural headache. Coffee helped (increases spinal fluid, relieving the pain), but then my nursing son would not sleep as well when I was drinking that.

So with all of that, I've chosen to go with another natural attempt. And I know what to expect if I'm hit like a semi again with this labor and start at 9cm.

My labor was wonderful, and I remember darn-near everything. I will not beat myself up if I end up needing some assistance this time, but because of the recovery issues, I will do my best to avoid it.

If you are interested in reading about techniques to get you through labor (assisted with meds or without), then I always recommend "Active Labor" by Janet Balaskas. The book never makes you feel bad for choosing medications, but they give you so many tools to bring with you into that delivery room. I promise I'm not paid to say any of this, I just love the book so much. :haha: It has eliminated all of my aches and pains (except my spd) through he outlined stretches/yoga poses, and has given me information on positions and exercises to do during labor! Worth a read if you are starting to think about those. And again... the key is this book will never talk down to you, never insult a choice, and never makes any labor look any less beautiful than another. 

Good luck, and I hope this helps!!! :hugs:


----------

